# ARENAS: "I was the 16th man on a 15-man roster"



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

first public comments since not making Team USA for Worlds:



> *"They already knew what they wanted. They said it was a tryout, but they already had their team selected,"* he said after playing in a Goodman Summer League game at Barry Farms Park in Southeast Washington on Tuesday night and showing no signs of the injury.
> 
> Arenas emphasized that he hopes to remain part of the national program and play in the Beijing Olympics in 2008.
> 
> ...



:eek8: 



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/30/AR2006083003244.html


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ut-oh...
Honestly Gil is talented enough to make the team. I put him in that tier of players right behind Wade and Lebron. He is a superstar. But a very slept on superstar because he's so damned eccentric.

He's clearly not a Coach K kind of guy, it's slightly baffling why they even bothered to waste his time. But it's true, Gil never really got to be Gil. The problem was, he is not good enough to take time from Wade, Lebron and Melo, and not enough of a role player to play well next to them like Hinrich and Paul. A combo of being too good, but not good enough.

Didn't he get "injured"?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and I think Nate Mcmillan is having a heart attack. And must be very glad he is in the western conference.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

There isn't much that is better than a Gilbert Arenas with a chip on his shoulder. He just better carry that chip on him throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Arenas was there to really there to try out as a shooting guard,but he was shooting horribly.If his shot had been falling then he might have had a chance.

If you read the quotes from Gilbert from before they went to Vegas it's clear that he understood that the team didn't need him playing the way he usually does for the Wizards.He knew that he would have to share the ball if he wanted to play point guard.Problem for him was that this entailed him completely altering the way he plays.Paul and Hinrich already played like the pure point guards needed when you have so many scoring options on a team that was so unfamiliar with each other.The team looked like crap every time they put him in at the point so it's hard to think he has much right to feel that he's been maltreated.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is going to try and score 100 whenever he faces those two teams. Mind you he isnt talking about winning against those teams, and since when has the amount of points you put up been the greatest judge of a player


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> He is going to try and score 100 whenever he faces those two teams. Mind you he isnt talking about winning against those teams, and since when has the amount of points you put up been the greatest judge of a player



Even if he does score a 100 on us, we'll probably score 140 on them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Even if he does score a 100 on us, we'll probably score 140 on them.



lol

Bring it Gilbert! You score 100 and we'll have five guys score 25+.

=)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love me some Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So I guess he won't be back next year, I guess Ben Gordon is the natural replacement for him.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> So I guess he won't be back next year, I guess Ben Gordon is the natural replacement for him.


Naturally, since Ben Gordon will clearly beat out Kobe, Michael Redd, and Chauncy Billups for the spot that Gilbert is leaving on the qualifying roster.

I mean, Ben Gordon is the best player in the league. Just ahead of Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich, Andreas Nocioni, and Mike Sweetney.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

matt! said:


> Naturally, since Ben Gordon will clearly beat out Kobe, Michael Redd, and Chauncy Billups for the spot that Gilbert is leaving on the qualifying roster.
> 
> I mean, Ben Gordon is the best player in the league. Just ahead of Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich, Andreas Nocioni, and Mike Sweetney.


Don't forget Martynas Andriuskevicius, he'll now be the best center never seen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm really glad he's not on the roster. Arenas takes really dumb shots.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> Bring it Gilbert! You score 100 and we'll have five guys score 25+.
> 
> =)


 I'm pretty sure the Wizards were one one of the few middle tier teams to come into Pheniox last year and beat the Suns on the back of Arenas's 40 points.

Ah, it wouldn't be an NBA season if Gilbert didn't have some vengeance to serve.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

matt! said:


> Naturally, since Ben Gordon will clearly beat out Kobe, Michael Redd, and Chauncy Billups for the spot that Gilbert is leaving on the qualifying roster.
> 
> I mean, Ben Gordon is the best player in the league. Just ahead of Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich, Andreas Nocioni, and Mike Sweetney.


Yup! Gordan>Wade + Kobe combined


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys will go in the Germany thread, ***** about how we can't make an outside shot. Talk about how we aren't going to win the gold because we can't shoot against Spain and Argentinas zones. You'll ***** tommorow how we can't shoot, you'll ***** after we win the gold about how we can't shoot, and are lucky to get the gold, then you'll ***** come olympics time when we can't shoot, and then you'll ***** some more, but when the idea of adding a top notch shooter into training camp comes up, you'll ***** about him being invited.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

so Arenas has targeted the Blazers. hate to break it to you, Gil, but last year we won 21 games. we're pretty lucky if we can break 30 this year. you could score 150 points on us, and it ain't like it's going to hurt much worse. 

there's only so much salt you can pour on a hemoraging wound before you stop feeling it. we've had bucketfulls for years. feel free to pile on, but don't expect us to notice much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm really glad he's not on the roster. Arenas takes really dumb shots.


Not any worse than Carmelo


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm pretty sure the Wizards were one one of the few middle tier teams to come into Pheniox last year and beat the Suns on the back of Arenas's 40 points.
> .



Yeah, if so, it was *last yr*.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

sloth said:


> You guys will go in the Germany thread, ***** about how we can't make an outside shot. Talk about how we aren't going to win the gold because we can't shoot against Spain and Argentinas zones. You'll ***** tommorow how we can't shoot, you'll ***** after we win the gold about how we can't shoot, and are lucky to get the gold, then you'll ***** come olympics time when we can't shoot, and then you'll ***** some more, but when the idea of adding a top notch shooter into training camp comes up, you'll ***** about him being invited.



mid-school M E L T D O W N


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You somehow get the feeling, that it's gonna be like Steph vs Brown, I feel bad for Gil though, so I'm with him this time. The USA team has treated it's country's players like crap. When in 2004, very few players wanted to come.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> You guys will go in the Germany thread, ***** about how we can't make an outside shot. Talk about how we aren't going to win the gold because we can't shoot against Spain and Argentinas zones. You'll ***** tommorow how we can't shoot, you'll ***** after we win the gold about how we can't shoot, and are lucky to get the gold, then you'll ***** come olympics time when we can't shoot, and then you'll ***** some more, but when the idea of adding a top notch shooter into training camp comes up, you'll ***** about him being invited.



Okay, we will ***** about him being invited becuse he isn't a top notch shooter, he is a great scorer but not a great shooter. 


Kobe>Gordon at outside shooting
Kobe>gordon as all-around players 

case closed I want Kobe rather than Ben Gordon


----------

